# austrailian reptile keeping



## zorak (Sep 15, 2005)

is anyone here from australia? i wanna move to australia in a few years, and i wanna keep collecting reptiles and insects. i`m going to miss my leopard geckos... anyway what can you get there as pets?


----------



## ellroy (Sep 15, 2005)

I know Oz is pretty strict on exporting native species but I'm pretty sure there are bog and herp collectors there.

When I was camping round Oz a few years back there were mantids in most of the shower blocks!


----------



## Ian (Sep 15, 2005)

ohhh, you will find some spiny devils  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## zorak (Sep 15, 2005)

i have a plan on buying some berdies, and breeding them. i love beardies, but i don`t have enough room for them in my room. my leos live in a 2 meter manshon! there very happy, and i don`t wanna move them to make room for a berdie.


----------

